# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje -Pergjigjje.:)

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Postuar nga EdiR

Natyrisht qe po.
A mund te hapesh nje teme te re pyetje-pergjigje?


Me deshir falenderit.


E vazhdojm temen pyetje pergjigjje?*

----------


## strange

Po pe vazhdojmë pasi po thua ti. :P

Sa shpesh shkoni në pushime?

----------


## goldian

asi her
sa shpesh flini

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Shume pak .....


Sa here i pastroni  dhembet ne dite?

----------


## broken_smile

2 here

te pelqente shoku/shoqja e bankes?

----------


## goldian

jo sepse eshte si burre
te pelqejne afrikanet

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Jo edhe pse kam shoqe dhe shok.....

Mendoni se jam raciste?*

----------


## broken_smile

jo perderisa ke shok dhe shoqe afrikane do te thote qe te pelqejne

keni pare nga afer nje lule mosprek?

----------


## Boy

jo, afrohu pak!


keni vizituar shume shtete?

----------


## broken_smile

jo fatkeqesisht

do te pelqente ta kaloje gjithe jeten tende duke shetitur neper bote?

----------


## goldian

po
do te pelqente te besh 10 femij

----------


## broken_smile

pse jo 11, nje skuader futbolli me mire

do tep pelqente te mos ishe shqiptar?

----------


## Boy

Jo, sepse jam dhe s'mund te mos jem shqiptar.

Shkoni rregullisht te kerceni me shoqerine?

----------


## broken_smile

jo sme pelqen te kercej

ke provuar ndonjehere gatimin thailandez?

----------


## Boy

jo, i kam fobi gjarprinjte

per cilen skuader do beni tifozllik kete boteror?

----------


## Mau_kiko

Per Francen

A e keni ndjere shume shoqerine e mushkonjave keto kohe?

----------


## broken_smile

une po filloj te ndiej mungesen se ketu ska fare mushkonja

kush do ta fitoje kete boteror?

----------


## izabella

gjermania mendoj....

po ju si mendoni kush do e fitoje?

----------


## Boy

Spanja


Mendoni se coca cola me akull dhe limon per vere eshte fantastike?

----------


## broken_smile

mjafton te mos jete light, qe eshte njesoj si uje me sheqer

mendon se ka ndonje pije me freskuese qe ia kalon ujit te ftohte?

----------

